# seas



## hhfieldservices (Apr 7, 2015)

has anyone heard anything from seas its like they disappeared no email phone off an everthing /if anybody know anything please tell me


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

hhfieldservices said:


> has anyone heard anything from seas its like they disappeared no email phone off an everthing /if anybody know anything please tell me


 about two weeks ago I got this email...



THIS IS AN URGENT ALERT REGARDING SEAS OTHERWISE KNOWN AS SOUTHEASTERN ASSET SERVICES. BEGINNING FRIDAY MARCH 20TH SEAS HAS FIRED ALL EMPLOYEES AND SHUTTERED THE DOORS. THE MARK NEWKIRK / ROBERT KAPELUCH REGIME IS STILL COMMITTED TO SCAMMING CONTRACTORS INTO DOING WORK FOR AS LONG AS THEY CAN. THEY HAVE NO INTENTION TO PAY WHICH IS IN DIRECT CONTRAVENTION TO THEIR SIGNED AGREEMENTS WITH VENDORS. IMMEDIATELY ENTER SEAS LLC INTO YOUR COMPANY'S REGIONAL BLACKLIST. IT IS ADVISED THAT YOU DIRECTLY CONTACT SEAS LLC CLIENTS FOR PAYMENT ON WORK ALREADY COMPLETED.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They are done, screwed a lot out of money


----------



## igotscammed (Apr 7, 2015)

SEAS LLC may have closed down but watch out for these crooks, they are trying to start the whole scam over again. Here's the reinstatement form for Tower Preservation LLC with Robert Kapeluch listed as registered agent effective March 20, 2015. 

http://search.sunbiz.org/Inquiry/Co...a4-cfd9-4d9e-a56e-1e79bf9101b0&formatType=PDF

I'm out over 10k from these thieves and there's many more like me. But at least Mr. kapeluch is living the good life with the money he's helped steal from us contractors. Please note the picture of the two expensive cars he has posted.

https://www.pof.com/member25564546.htm


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Karma is a wonderful thing. Screwing people out of money will catch with this dickless creature.. and the cars will get repoed. And that cup he's holding will turn into a cup filled with change he has begged for..


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone should respond


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

That is some serious Sherlock Holmes P.I. work there. Kudos for being diligent, now go get your MONEY!




igotscammed said:


> SEAS LLC may have closed down but watch out for these crooks, they are trying to start the whole scam over again. Here's the reinstatement form for Tower Preservation LLC with Robert Kapeluch listed as registered agent effective March 20, 2015.
> 
> http://search.sunbiz.org/Inquiry/Co...a4-cfd9-4d9e-a56e-1e79bf9101b0&formatType=PDF
> 
> ...


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Heck if I wasn't so busy I would make a fake profile acting like a woman that also owns a preservation company and see if I could get him to open up about screwing contractors. And start buy saying oh I hate needing contractors why can't they just do the work for nothing and maybe skim some off the top and hope they dont notice. That type of thing


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

P3+ said:


> That is some serious Sherlock Holmes P.I. work there. Kudos for being diligent, now go get your MONEY!



Google:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

But... Wasn't he online here before explaining how they were _different?_ How they, um, *cared?*

Was he *LYING?!?!* The thought... lol


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*all i know is he owes me alot money keep us posted on this prick*

ths for info magnum pi


----------

